
Lessons Learned from Two Years of Kubernetes - zwischenzug
https://coderanger.net/lessons-learned/
======
zwischenzug
Quotes:

'Kubernetes is not magic, but it is an extremely powerful tool when used well
by a team that knows it.'

'GitOps Is The Way'

'Whatever language and framework you feel most comfortable with, there is
probably an operator toolkit available and you should absolutely use it.'

'[secrets] still needs a lot of work, people should be expecting a workflow
that is auditable, versioned, and code-reviewable like for everything else in
GitOps land.'

'Native CI And Log Analysis Are Still Open Questions'

